# alhatok, aludhatok



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek van különbség az _alhatok _és az _aludhatok _között?

A minap a következő mondatot írta nekem egy nem magyar anyanyelvű: 
_Mivel a sógoromnál aludhatok, két napot eltöltök a volt tanítványommal Prágában. _

Én inkább úgy mondanám, hogy "_Mivel a sógoromnál alhatok, ..._", habár nem látok semmi hibát az eredeti változatban sem.

Kösz.


----------



## franknagy

Szerintem nincs semmilyen különbség a két változat között.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem sincs semmilyen jelentős különbség a kettő között, talán csak annyi, hogy az _aludhatok_ közelebb áll (számomra legalábbis jobban idézi) az alvás cselekvését, mint az _alhatok_. (Ez - már a fizikai valóság leírása - az elvonatkoztatott leírással ellentétben - általában annak a jele, hogy valaki népiesen fejezi ki magát, de ez egy picit extrapolálás a részemről.) 
Az utóbbi - egy régies kifejezéssel - közelebb áll a _meghálhatok valahol_ jelentéséhez.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem sincs semmilyen jelentős különbség a kettő között, talán csak annyi, hogy az _aludhatok_ közelebb áll (számomra legalábbis jobban idézi) az alvás cselekvését, mint az _alhatok_. ... Az utóbbi - egy régies kifejezéssel - közelebb áll a _meghálhatok valahol_ jelentéséhez.


Szia Zsanna. Pontosan  így érzékelem én is - ezért is a kérdés a részemről.


----------



## tomtombp

Ezen már én is többször gondolkodtam. Mindkettő tökéletesen jól hangzik és ugyanazt jelenti.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... Mindkettő tökéletesen jól hangzik és ugyanazt jelenti.


Ezért *is* a kérdés a részemről  ...

Tudniillik létezik olyan jelenség, hogyha két különboző alakú szó ugyanazt jelenti, akkor ezek egyike  elavulttá válik, vagy fokozatosan "elkülönülnek egymástól"; eleinte főleg olyan értelemben, hogy bizonyos esetekben az egyik, más esetekben pedig a másik lesz preferált. 

Az _alhatok/aludhatok _esetében mintha létezne bizonyos preferencia az _alhatok _javára, de (még) nem világos a   "végeredmény"... (Ez csak magánvélemény.)


----------



## Tina55

Szerintem az 'alhatok' elterjedtebb a köznyelvben. Természetesen az 'aludhatok' alak is helyes és ugyanazt jelenti. De számomra ez utóbbi választékosabb szóhasználatnak tűnik, már-már furcsa egy hétköznapi beszélgetésben.


----------



## francisgranada

Tina55 said:


> Szerintem az 'alhatok' elterjedtebb a köznyelvben. Természetesen az 'aludhatok' alak is helyes és ugyanazt jelenti. De számomra ez utóbbi választékosabb szóhasználatnak tűnik, már-már furcsa egy hétköznapi beszélgetésben..


Egyetértek. Tehát az előző hozzászólásom értelmében (#6), mintha az _aludhatok _alak lassan kezdene elavúlttá válni ... (talán azért, mert az _alhatok _rövidebb).


----------



## Encolpius

alszik > alhat (A2 nyelvvizsga)
aluszik > aludhat (ritkább, nem írnám egy hivatalos jegyzőkönyvbe, C2 nyelvvizsga)

Talán több hasonló igét is találhatnánk: fekszik, feküszik - fekhet, feküdhet. Több most nem jut az eszembe.


----------

